# anyone in washington?



## bandnerd (Nov 26, 2011)

seriously, is there anyone washington? I can't be the only person in this area on this site


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

There's like 6.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

For the next month or so, yes!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm in seattle.


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

yes


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

Yup. Kind of lol, I live in BC. but i travel to bellingham alot.


----------



## annagirl (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello! I would totally love to go to a Bellingham or a Seattle meet-up.


----------



## Puppuccino (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in the greater Seattle area!


----------

